# Dlink wireless card

## einstein1981

Hi , i'm trying to configure a Dlink dwl-g650 wireless card, on my dell inspiron laptop... i've been reading the forum on this, but I can honestly say I don't know where to start...

...

if someone could be kind enough to give me step by step instruccions, to get this working...

also I'v read that there is a g650, g650+, and a g650 a1, I really have no idea what this is?

how can I find out

?

thank you again

----------

## smart

Look at the model name exactly and you'll either find a "+" symbol or you won't. simple as that. If it's one of those based on the acx100, this may help:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/acx100/

----------

## K-Dawg

Emerge the madwifi-driver for the atheros chipset and you should be good to go  :Smile: 

----------

## einstein1981

hi sorry for not answering before, wasn't at home, the thing is that I don't even know if my pcmia solt is working since no lights are light on the card ( in windows it works perfectly)

so I don't know really if I should even start to configure it

thank you

CHarles

----------

## einstein1981

ok so this is what i've done:

i included pcmcia support in the kernel

then I emerged madwifi-drivers

then emerged wireless-tools

I recompiled the kernel and rebooted it, but still if I do

root@pygoscelis charz # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

and if I do

root@pygoscelis charz #  ifconfig ath0 up

ath0: unknown interface: No such device

any ideas please.

I checked and there is no "+" on the card

thank you

----------

## UberLord

Have you emerged pcmcia-cs?

```
emerge pcmcia-cs
```

Is it started?

```
rc-update add pcmcia-cs default

rc
```

Is the modue loaded?

```
lsmod
```

If not, insert it!

```
modprobe ath_pci
```

Any errors? Any dmesg errors?[/code]dmesg[/code]

----------

## thecooptoo

ive just got a DL link 650+ on my Dell using ndiswrapper

modprobe ndiswrapper

ifconfig - a should show wlan0

iwconfig wlan0 essid .......

iwconfig channel.......

iwconfig wlan made ad-hoc

iwlist wlan0 scan

dhcpcd wlan0 ( assuming its a DHCP server)

----------

## einstein1981

hey thanksfor the answers, here is what I get so far:

root@pygoscelis charz # rc-update add pcmcia default

 * pcmcia added to runlevel default

 * Caching service dependencies...

 * rc-update complete.

root@pygoscelis charz # rc

 * PCMCIA support detected.

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[7600]: no sockets found!

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                      [ !! ] 

root@pygoscelis charz #

root@pygoscelis charz # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               1702508  -

root@pygoscelis charz # modprobe ath_pci

root@pygoscelis charz # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                36260  -

wlan                   42240  -

ath_hal               121616  -

nvidia               1702508  -

root@pygoscelis charz # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

root@pygoscelis charz #

in the kernel I only did support for pcmcia....

any ideas on what is missing?

by the way, still no lights on the card

----------

## smart

When you say you enabled PCMCIA i suspect you enabled the header only. Meaning you have enavbled the choices but no driver actually. lspci will give you more information about your socket, most more recent system use Cardbus/yenta. In this case, go back to your kernel configuration and verify that you have cardbus / yenta support (as module i'd suggest).

----------

## einstein1981

thanks again, you are right i just enabled the first option, this is the lspci output:

```
root@pygoscelis charz # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 855GM/GME GMCH Memory I/O Control Registers (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 855GM/GME GMCH Configuration Process Registers (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 855GME GMCH Host-to-AGP Bridge (Virtual PCI-to-PCI) (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go 5200] (rev a1)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

root@pygoscelis charz #

```

which do you recomend, I have these options:

```
────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │           <*> PCMCIA/CardBus support                                │ │

  │ │           [ ]   Enable PCMCIA debugging                             │ │

  │ │           < >   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support             │ │

  │ │           < >   i82092 compatible bridge support                    │ │

  │ │           < >   i82365 compatible bridge support                    │ │

  │ │           < >   Databook TCIC host bridge support                   │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     

```

I don't know which I should compile..

thank you

I think it's this one:

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

but i'm not sure, and If it is, which one is it in make menuconfig ( by the way it's a 2.6 kernel)

----------

## Erdgeist

i have the same card, and the "link-diode" is flashing.

But i get an "access denied" when i want to emerge ndiswrapper, same with emerge madwifi driver.

so my question is: what and how should i configure in the kernel 

lspci says:

0000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

greetings

erdgeist

----------

## UberLord

 *Erdgeist wrote:*   

> i have the same card, and the "link-diode" is flashing.
> 
> But i get an "access denied" when i want to emerge ndiswrapper, same with emerge madwifi driver.
> 
> so my question is: what and how should i configure in the kernel 
> ...

 

I would suggest using the CVS version of the madwifi driver

http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-2.htm

----------

## Erdgeist

sry, i'm drunken, but i dont think taht you understood me.

i need a how to for the kernel config.

not more, not less.

good night, sleep well

erdgeist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## UberLord

/usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y
```

----------

## li1_getoo

http://support.dlink.com

follow the directions then theres FAQ for linux drivers click on those links

----------

## Erdgeist

ok, now i got it black on white. i need the madwifi driver, but why get i an "access denied" for the /usr/src/linux/.tmp_versions/ -folder and the /usr/src/linux/.__modpost.cmd

i tried to emerge as root.

i emerged other stuff, with no problems.

greeting Erdgeist

[edit]

thats what i made so far: 

 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge madwifi-driver

edit /etc/conf.d/net

iface_ath0="dhcp"

root  :Smile:  lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                37380  - 

wlan                   57896  - 

ath_hal               126864  -

root  :Smile:  ifconfig -a

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:86:F8:F0  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Memory:d08eb000-d08fb000 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:59:05:71:C6  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2776 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2974 errors:8 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:8

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1485914 (1.4 Mb)  TX bytes:351337 (343.1 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:608 (608.0 b)  TX bytes:608 (608.0 b)

root  :Smile: 

and now? 

how can i create a /etc/init.d/net.ath0 modul?

greetings erdgeist

----------

## skally

Try this:

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.ath0

```

Worked for my ipw2100-driven eth1, anyway...

----------

## Erdgeist

great, its working...ITS WORKING  :Smile: 

but i have to make modprobe ath_pci by my self, every time after i restarted my the notebook.

then i can start net.ath0.

can i change that?

----------

## UberLord

Add ath_pci to /etc/modules.autoload.d/<kernel version>

Hotplug should do this for you as well - well it does for my PCI card

----------

## Erdgeist

it*s working like i want  now. thanks to everyone who helped

greetings Erdgeist

----------

## lunarg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-wireless_-_madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20040514-7501.log"
> ...

 

I still get the access denied message, even when I emerge using (as Erdgeist said):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge madwifi-driver
```

If no-one knows why, I'm going to try to use CVS version

----------

## akashk

 *lunarg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-wireless_-_madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20040514-7501.log"
> ...

 

I had the same problem. The way I got it working was by compiling it manually.

- Go to /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20040514/work

- 

```

  bash > make clean

  bash > make

  bash > make install

```

- That should build all the modules and put it in your /lib/modules/[kernel]/net directory.

- You can now do insmod to install the modules and add ath_pci to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel

Good luck.

Akash

----------

## lunarg

It worked  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------

